# First trip out in my new Motorhome. Lavender fields provence



## CheekyDancer (May 10, 2012)

First trip out in my new Motorhome. Lavender fields provence.

Any recommendations on towns to visit?.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
Sault and the area around it towards ESE.

http://www.thelavendermuseum.com/lavender.php

Short tour of lavender history and machinery but you pay for this. Shop where you can spend a fortune, I think the shop can be accessed separately.

You can buy lavender at the side of the road in places or just stop and pick a little of the wild stuff in hedgerows.

http://www.norfolk-lavender.co.uk/ could be cheaper 

p-c


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I suggest Gordes

Aire just outside the town

Abbey down the road worth a visit


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Don't miss the Verdon Gorge, are you staying in one place or travelling around and at what time of year?


----------



## txe4man (Apr 7, 2009)

We recommend Aups, lovely traditional small French town, two markets per week, it's a real gem. Also it's near the gorge de Verdun and lake St Croix.


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

Nyons..a good Aire and central to the lavender fields. Lavender oil distillery in the town. In May a kilo of lavender was retailing at €9.

Enjoy

Ron


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We buy our oil from a French Passion Site

Never seen the lavender fields in flower as we travel off season

They have a factory but it's closed when we go so never seen it at work

However the site smells of Lavender and we love it

If you have wooden floors a few drops of lavender oil on your damp mop, loveiy smell and light sheen

Sprayed on bedding fantastic

The only essential oil you can apply directly to skin

Aldra


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

So much good advice there! Don't miss Gordes or Gorge de Verdon!

When you've explored all that area go on to Moustieres Ste Marie, a quaint, very lovely little town, lots history & steep walks, good Aires.

Wish I were there!


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

And you will go to Avingnon too, of course !??


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

There is an excellent place called Lavender House just above the village of St Croix, it is a France Passion site but they do not seem too strict especially if you support the shop. Very quiet,loads of space with hookup and gated so also very secure.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
Agree with Groundhog about the passion and it is amazingly spacious.
In essence :lol: there are so many fields of lavender part of the fun is just coming upon them, stopping and getting out the camera. With the smell of course wafting through your open window
Oh I wish I was there. Is their season late as the flowers here are?
p-c


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

If you a partial to a wine then vacqueras,gigondas and hilltop villages of Sablet and Seguret along with the home of one of th e great desert wines Beaume De Venise are worth exploring.. 

Add mont ventoux and Gourdes ,the markets at Isle sur La Sourge, the home of Passion France - Carpentras Avignon , head west to the Gorge Du Tarn 

Just some of the places well worth visiting.

A favourite memory was going to a cave .(wine cellar ) at Gigondas The locals arrive with their plastic containers and buy wine in bulk filling up from petrol style bowsers on the wall with numerous vintages

Provence is an excellent place to visit

Enjoy

Barry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Totally agree. Provence is magical. Start in the Verdon gorges, lake croix and head west. You can't go wrong.

I love flying down country lanes on the bike through the lavender fields with the sun blazing. Happy days!

Can't stand the stuff to be honest but it looks nice and Provence is my favorite part of France!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> Totally agree. Provence is magical. Start in the Verdon gorges, lake croix and head west. You can't go wrong.
> 
> I love flying down country lanes on the bike through the lavender fields with the sun blazing. Happy days!
> 
> Can't stand the stuff to be honest but it looks nice and Provence is my favorite part of France!


What do you mean Barry?.

The scent is out of this world

The oil sooths you to sleep

You can put it neat on to problem areas on your skin one of the only oils that you can

It leaves a lovely scent and sheen on wooden floors

I'm going to spray your pillows and sheets next time you stay with me

Might have done last time but you were too drunk to notice :lol:

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Aldra wrote:"I'm going to spray your pillows and sheets next
time you stay with me"

You want a second date? Blimey. Unusual for me!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

On the D953 immediately north of RIEZ, and more so on the D11 going south from Riez, there are huge lavender fields stretching as far as you can see.

We came through there a couple of weeks ago and at that time there was only a faint colouring of the flowers but by now they should be much more advanced and must be quite a sight.


----------

